# Motorradfahrer verwüsten Elztal: Quad- und Endurofahrer richten große Schäden an



## f_t_l (14. März 2018)

Bei meinen letzten Touren in der Gegend sind mir die unübersehbaren Spuren bzw Umpflügungen, Furchen und Schäden durch unsere (benzin)motorisierten Mitbürger auch aufgefallen... 

*Maifeld*
_*Motorradfahrer verwüsten Elztal:*_
_*Quad- und Endurofahrer richten große Schäden an*_
_*14.03.2018, 12:24 Uhr
Im Elztal und im nahe gelegenem Pommerbachtal häufen sich die illegalen Fahrten mit teils wettbewerbstauglichen Enduro-Motorrädern und Quads. Bäche, Wanderwege und Traumpfade werden regelrecht durchpflügt, Tiere aufgescheucht, sodass sie ihre Nester und schutzbedürftigen Jungen verlassen. Die „Spaßfahrer“ richten große Schäden an den Wegen sowie immense ökologische Schäden auch am Bachbett und der Fauna der Bäche an, heißt es in einer Pressemitteilung der VG Maifeld.

Das rheinland-pfälzische Lachsprogramm, Teil des internationalen Wiederansiedlungsprojekts „Lachs 2020“, ist dadurch akut gefährdet. Die VG-Verwaltung Maifeld bittet Wanderer, die entsprechende Vorfälle beobachten, um Hinweise.*_

Kompletter Artikel: https://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region...richten-grosse-schaeden-an-_arid,1784527.html (Paywall)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. März 2018)

Diese pöhsen Ieeh-Biker wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. März 2018)

Da wird echt keine 5cm weitergedacht, Hauptsache jetzt in der Sekunde mal Spaß gehabt.


----------



## f_t_l (16. März 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Da wird echt keine 5cm weitergedacht


Diesen Leuten ist schon bewusst was sie da machen und das es Auswirkungen hat. Es ist ihnen nur egal.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2018)

Glaube frühr hats auch schon so wilde gegeben die mit Mofas durch Bachbetten gezogen sind, da war nur die Mediale Aufmerksamkeit noch nicht so gross. Heute ist ja alles schnell kommuniziert. Was keinesfalls den Schaden schmälert
Problem heute ist auch das viele nur auf solche Sachen warten


----------



## f_t_l (16. März 2018)

Naja, im Elztal sah es stellenweise schon so aus als wäre eine marodierende Orc-Horde durchgezogen. Es handelt sich übrigens dabei nicht um Forstautobahnen oder breite Waldwege sondern um schmale Wanderpfade, Singletrails, Furten, Erdtreppen usw...

Vielleicht haben sich die Jungs/Mädels ja auch auch auf YouTube/Facebook medial in Szene gesetzt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2018)

Würd mich nicht wundern wenn das die Grenzgänger (oder deren nachahmer ) waren, die sind uch in der Moselregion unterwegs wie man an manchen Videos erkennen kann


----------



## f_t_l (16. März 2018)

Heute dazu auf SWR:

* Polch*
_*Künftig härtere Strafen für Motorradfahrer *
*Die Verbandsgemeinde Maifeld will künftig jeden Motorradfahrer anzeigen, der unerlaubt auf Wald- und Wanderwegen im Elztal und dem nahegelegenen Pommerbachtal unterwegs ist. Nach Angaben der Verwaltung würden dort immer mehr Hobbyfahrer mit ihren Geländemotorrädern oder Quads die Wege und Bäche beschädigen. Sie würden zum Beispiel durch das Kiesbett der Elz fahren. Dabei töteten sie unter anderem junge Lachse, die dort erst vor kurzem ausgesetzt worden seien. Wer illegale Motorradfahrer beobachtet, soll das deshalb dem Ordnungsamt der Verbandsgemeinde Maifeld melden.*_
https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rp/ko...=1642/did=21347538/nid=1642/5y9a0j/index.html


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2018)

Bin ich froh datt ich analog bikend mit Freund Fatty in nahezu jeder Furt zu liegen komme - datt schont (getzt geistig neu befeuert!)
den Lachs! Fische sinn Freunde, kein Futta!


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Würd mich nicht wundern wenn das die Grenzgänger (oder deren nachahmer ) waren, die sind uch in der Moselregion unterwegs wie man an manchen Videos erkennen kann


Hoffentlich buchten sie diese Idioten für lange Zeit ein! Und Führerschein auf Lebenszeit abnehmen!


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. März 2018)

Und hier wird sich aufgeregt, wenn man mal das Hinterrad stehen lässt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Und hier wird sich aufgeregt, wenn man mal das Hinterrad stehen lässt...


Ja das mit den benzinEnduros ist wohl deutlich schlimmer.. aber das andere führt 
Nun Mal nicht zu einer größeren Akzeptanz unserer Sportart.. was wir doch eigentlich alle wollen oder?


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. März 2018)

Nee, das nicht, meine ja nur...
Kampf gegen Windmühlen...
Sollte jetzt nicht bedeuten, daß ich ab heute nur noch slide und Spitzkehren mit Vollbremsung abschneide

Kommt einem nur irgendwie sinnlos vor, da versucht man, Rücksicht zu üben gegenüber Umwelt und anderer Leute Besitz , um Diskussionen mit Wanderern/Forst zu vermeiden, und die Idioten ackern wie blöd quer durch die Gegend und stellens auch noch ins Netz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2018)

wichtig ist denk ich stets am Image fürMTBler zu arbeiten, ws andere machen ist da erstmal relativ.
Aber hast schon recht erscheint einem oft echt wie ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen das es auch im MTB Sektor langsam immer hemmungsloser zu geht


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. März 2018)

Ja stimmt schon, man kann nur bei sich selber gucken....


----------



## on any sunday (17. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Würd mich nicht wundern wenn das die Grenzgänger (oder deren nachahmer ) waren, die sind uch in der Moselregion unterwegs wie man an manchen Videos erkennen kann



Wundere mich schon seit Jahren, das die Tiefbegabten immer noch frei rumfahren können und damit auch gut Geld verdienen. Tiefbegabt muss man auch sein, wenn man unbedingt im Elztal Enduro fahren möchte, besonders während der schlammigen Jahreszeit.



f_t_l schrieb:


> Diesen Leuten ist schon bewusst was sie da machen und das es Auswirkungen hat. Es ist ihnen nur egal.



Bezweifle ich, das die sich über die Auswirkungen bewusst sind.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Kommt einem nur irgendwie sinnlos vor, da versucht man, Rücksicht zu üben gegenüber Umwelt und anderer Leute Besitz , um Diskussionen mit Wanderern/Forst zu vermeiden, und die Idioten ackern wie blöd quer durch die Gegend und stellens auch noch ins Netz



Leider gibt es diese Idioten auch bei uns die sinnloses gebolze und geschredde ins Netz stellen... Und sei es nur über strava Zeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nee, das nicht, meine ja nur...
> Kampf gegen Windmühlen...
> Sollte jetzt nicht bedeuten, daß ich ab heute nur noch slide und Spitzkehren mit Vollbremsung abschneide
> 
> Kommt einem nur irgendwie sinnlos vor, da versucht man, Rücksicht zu üben gegenüber Umwelt und anderer Leute Besitz , um Diskussionen mit Wanderern/Forst zu vermeiden, und die Idioten ackern wie blöd quer durch die Gegend und stellens auch noch ins Netz



Schon ma vom Kategorischen Imperativ gehört?


----------

